# Twitchy legs!!



## jmart (Dec 26, 2014)

Why would a young tegus back legs twitch? Anytime he sits still his back legs twitch and he opens his mouth... I don't know how he was taken care of before I got him but it makes me think they didn't have a uv bulb for him. If that's the case what should I do. I've had him for a day or two and his has a uv bulb now, well it make him better or does he need to go the vet.


----------



## jmart (Dec 26, 2014)

Is it MBD?


----------



## marydd (Dec 26, 2014)

I would definitely take him to a vet. I would also do a bit of research on Mbd. I hear if you catch it early enough there is sometimes no lasting effects. Lots of calcium and uv is in order but I don't know the exact amount. Keep us updated on the poor guy! Hope he gets better quick!


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 27, 2014)

Muscle twitching can be a sign of low calcium in the body. On a basic level, proper calcium levels are required for the muscles to contract and relax properly. The diet needs a proper proportion of calcium to phosphorous: a source of vitamin D is necessary either through UVB exposure, diet, or both; and the temps need to be ideal for optimal metabolism.

A vet examination by a good herp vet is always more desirable over internet advice. In the meantime, feed him with a good quality calcium supplement containing Vit D.


----------



## jmart (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks you guys and I will definitely keep you updated


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 27, 2014)

Chances are it's nutritional secondary hyperparathyroidism, what a lot of people call MBD (MBD is actually a much more general term that includes other diseases, NSHP is what typically affects captive kept reptiles). As laurafl has already suggested, properly balanced nutrition, good temperatures, and husbandry are all key issues. I cannot overstress the importance of good UVB exposure no matter what. However, in some cases there can be other underlying issues, and this is where consultation with a good, qualified veterinarian is important, also as laurafl has stated.


----------



## jmart (Dec 28, 2014)

His only my frist tegu and I really do want what's best for him. Right now he is eating ground turkey and crickets with calcium everyday what else do you think I should be giving him?


----------



## marydd (Dec 28, 2014)

Whole prey is really good. Mice are important. I'm not sure how big your gu is so make sure the mice are an ok size for your gu to eat. I always feed frozen thawed mice, not live. Fish and shrimp with shell is good also. Fruits and veggies. Beef live with cod oil. But not often. I think adding the mice is most important. Lots of Ca in the bones.


----------



## jmart (Dec 28, 2014)

Is he big enough to eat mice


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 28, 2014)

probably only pinkies at that size. You say "ground turkey and crickets with calcium". Let's clarify that. Are both the crickets and turkey supplemented with calcium? How much? Do you give your tegu UVB exposure? How so?


----------



## jmart (Dec 28, 2014)

I put a few pinchs of calcium powder in his turkey and his crickets eat a calcium rich food and he gets uvb from a bulb


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 28, 2014)

That may or may not be sufficient calcium supplementation. Ground meat of any sort is extremely low in calcium, and so when using a ground meat diet, you need to supplement with enough calcium as if you were feeding a whole prey item. With such a small animal, and making portions on the go, it is easy to go astray. With most powdered calcium supplements, you should be going for about 1.5-2 tablespoons of calcium supplement/1lb of ground meat/organ. Unless you have a good weigh scale, your best bet is to probably make a larger batch and store it frozen in single portions. For a tegu the size of yours, an ice cube tray is probably ideal. As for the crickets, this is good, but the next question is what is the time between feeding of the crickets and feeding the crickets to the tegu? The problem with arthropod prey is they'll excrete that calcium supplement rather fast. Ideally, you do not want to wait any longer than about a day between feeding the crickets their nutrient supplement and then feeding the crickets to your tegu.

Onto the bulb: what type of bulb are you using? Roughly about what distance is the bulb from the tegu? Is there ANYTHING between the bulb and the tegu (ie. glass or screen?)? Do you know what temperature your tegu is able to attain while active?

And just to calm any nerves you may be having, if you've caught this at such a young age and early stage (ie. just muscle tremors) chances are that unless this is the result of some other more complicated under-riding cause, this will be readily reversed and your tegu will be fine.


----------



## marydd (Dec 28, 2014)

I would try some pinkys for sure. You may want to consider purchasing whole ground Turkey from either hare today gone tomorrow, or my pet carnivore. It has bones it in to add calcium.


----------

